# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Santiago Paz: "Promoveré alianzas económicas con gobiernos europeos"

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Santiago Paz López*  Empresario agrícola se postula a la Presidencia Regional de Piura.  _Afirmó Santiago Paz, candidato por el Movimiento Piura para Todos, quien hará oficial su candidatura en tres semanas. La lucha contra la corrupción, la generación de empleo y la educación son los ejes de su propuesta política. Habla de los Tratados de Libre Comercio y la oportunidad que representan para su región y la situación del Perú frente a estos acuerdos._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* Santiago Paz López es co-gerente de la Central Piurana de Cafetaleros (Cepicafé). Se trata de una organización constituida en 1995, que hoy agrupa a unos 7000 productores de café, cacao, mermeladas y jugos. Hace poco más de un año Paz empezó a pensar que podía transmitir a nivel regional su experiencia de más de 20 años de gestión en la que comenzara a funcionar en 1989 como una organización no gubernamental. A tres semanas de que oficialice su candidatura y a tres días que se apruebe el Movimiento que lo escoltará, Piura para todos, habló con Agraria.pe.  *Periodista (P): ¿Por qué se postula?*  *Entrevistado (E):* Este es un reto bastante grande. Más allá del contexto complicado de crisis y corrupción, en Cepicafé hace 20 años tenemos una experiencia donde la gestión y transparencia son aspectos importantes. Se trata de una nueva forma de hacer organización. Creemos que hay que recuperar la política, hacerla decente. La política es un instrumento para resolver los problemas de la población.  *P: ¿Cuáles son las principales propuestas de su candidatura?* *E:* Creemos que lo básico es recuperar la confianza de la población. El problema principal ni siquiera es el presupuesto. Porque del que se le adjudica al Gobierno regional, se ejecuta más o menos el 46%. Si sólo ejecutamos el 100%, pensamos que hay un avance importante. E inclusive del poco presupuesto que se ejecuta, yo diría que en todas las obras está marcada la corrupción. Podemos ver obras emblemáticas, como la Sajinos-Paimas, que se asignó el 100% a una empresa y se fue con todo el dinero. Después se asignó el 70% y la empresa se fue con el dinero. Hasta ahora es una pequeña obra que no se concluye. Pero todo el mundo dice que lucha contra la corrupción. El caso nuestro es una experiencia en la que estamos trabajando desde hace 20 años, donde el tema central ha sido la confianza.  *Apuesta por el Agro*  *P: ¿Qué propuestas tiene en materia de agro?* *E:* Pensamos que la pequeña agricultura es viable, vía la asociatividad y el fomento de cadenas productivas. Esta es una propuesta central: cómo Piura se convierte en una expensa no sólo para el Perú: para el mundo. Tenemos agua regulada en dos grandes reservorios. Se habla de los proyectos de Alto Piura y Vilcazán. Tenemos un clima que es una especie de invernadero, y es envidiable para cualquier país del mundo, como los de Europa, que tienen seis meses de frío. El tema central es la organización, la gestión y los mercados. Por ejemplo, hoy hay una demanda de cacao. Podríamos poner un proyecto piloto para mil hectáreas. En Piura tenemos cacao blanco, que no existe en otras partes del mundo. Hoy los consumidores buscan productos diferentes y podría competir. Pero también estamos a favor de la mediana agricultura del país. Es decir, estamos hablando de áreas de 30 a 50 hectáreas.  *P: Y en agroexportación, ¿cuál es su propuesta?* *E:* Hace unas semanas atrás estuve haciendo una gira en Europa para visitar posibilidades de cooperación. Existen fondos de gobiernos para fortalecer la relación de empresas europeas con empresas de países en vías de desarrollo. Me reuní en el Gobierno holandés. Me dijeron que tienen 32 millones de euros anuales que no logró colocar. Aquí en la región tenemos buenas ideas. El tema de la industrialización se podría fortalecer alianzas de grandes y medianas empresas con empresas holandesas.  *P: ¿Logró concretar alguna alianza?* *E:* Como Cepicafé, estamos avanzando en dos propuestas. Una, que es un proyecto para exportar chips de banano a través de un fondo, en coordinación con la Cámara Peruana Alemana. Paralelamente, estamos avanzando con otro fondo que lo administra la Cooperación alemana (GTZ en alemán) para instalar dos plantas, una, de mermelada y otra, de panela. Lo interesante es que los importadores están dispuestos a invertir. Uno, de Francia, Etiqueable, que aportará US$ 150 mil y, otro particular de Italia, que pondrá US$ 130 mil. El fondo pone más o menos el 50%. Según conocemos, hay fondos en Holanda, Bélgica y Alemania.  *P: ¿Promoverá estas alianzas a escala regional?* *E:* Sí, podría formar parte de una política regional.  *P: ¿Quiere replicar la gestión de Cepicafé en la región?* *E:* De eso se trata.  *P: ¿Qué otras propuestas políticas tiene?* *E:* Impulsaríamos los proyectos regionales, como el Alto Piura. El reto en esto es cómo acompañarlo con la promoción de la organización de pequeños agricultores. Hoy el tema no es sólo agua y tierra, sino la gestión. También impulsaríamos el Proyecto de irrigación Vilcazán y la cuarta etapa del proyecto Chira- Piura. Otro tema es la educación de la población. No puede haber desarrollo sin ella. La experiencia que tenemos es que la capacitación tiene ir integrado a la práctica.  *Mirada fría sobre los TLCs*  *P: ¿Cómo cree que se desempeñará Piura frente a los TLCs?*  *E:* ¿Cómo podemos participar donde toda la agricultura está quebrada? En Piura se sembraban 70 mil Ha de algodón. Hoy tenemos 2 mil. Para que vea la catástrofe. Es una agricultura donde hay un caos generalizado, no hay ningún tipo de planificación, ni de apoyo, ni asistencia técnica, ni financiamiento ni investigación. La agricultura es la actividad que más absorbe a la población económicamente activa. Toda esa gente hoy está en la ciudad. Por esto, la ciudad ha colapsado. Estamos de acuerdo con los TLCs, pero tiene que ir en paralelo a un proyecto de desarrollo, que incluye la organización de cadenas productivas.  *P: ¿Qué cultivos se podrían impulsar?* *E:* Hay muchas alternativas para la región. El algodón de alta calidad, Pima, pensamos que sigue siendo una posibilidad. El cacao y el banano son posibilidades. La uva, que tiene un contexto internacional favorable, también.  *P: Y Perú, ¿está preparado para los TLCs?* *E:* Creo que no estamos aprovechando los recursos que tenemos. ¿Qué pasará si los precios caen? Hay indicadores macroeconómicos, pero no se sienten. No creo que haya un avance en la agricultura y en la industria. Hoy tenemos una oportunidad quizá histórica con los precios de los productos que se exportan y debemos aprovechar para desarrollar el país: la agricultura, los proyectos de infraestructura y la industrialización. No se ha hecho nada de eso.   *DATOS:*  
Perfil. Santiago Paz es uno de los fundadores de Cepicafé. Es oriundo de la Comunidad de Santo Domingo, en la Sierra peruana. Estudió ingeniería agrónoma en la Universidad Nacional de Piura, desde la que empezó a gestar Cepicafé. Actualmente, termina una maestría en comercio internacional y logística de exportación. También realizó cursos en Japón y Holanda sobre productores locales y desarrollo y comercio internacional, respectivamente. Posee una parcela de 30 hectáreas de mango, cacao e instalará 5 Has de plátano.  
Cepicafé fue constituida en 1995 y hoy exporta US$ 10 millones al año. Agrupa a 90 organizaciones de unos 7000 productores de Piura, Cajamarca, Amazonas y Tumbes. Empezamos con café y hoy producimos café, cacao, azúcar, mermeladas, jugos y tenemos un proyecto para hacer chips de banano, contó Paz sobre la producción de Cepicafé.  
Para lograr inscribirse como el Movimiento Piura para Todos reunieron 20 mil firmas. Comenzó a formarse a principios de 2009, dijo el candidato y presidente de esa agrupación. En tres semanas planean informar sobre el lanzamiento oficial de la candidatura.  
Tras su promulgación, Francisco Soto, director ejecutivo del IPROGA, advierte: 
EL REGLAMENTO DE LA LEY DE RECURSOS HÍDRICOS FACILITA LA ACUMULACIÓN DE TIERRAS Y DERECHOS DE AGUA A LAS GRANDES INDUSTRIAS 
Y limitaría a los pequeños agricultores al exigir que presenten estudios de aprovechamiento hídrico. Destaca innovaciones de la norma y cuestiona a la Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA).Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Alternativas ecológicas para prevenir "el Brazo Negro" en el manzano

----------

